# Today’s Patient



## Drm50

Pulled out a Ted Williams Sears and Roebuck pump gun with poly as usual. Was looking for parts to complete one I took apart the other day. This one in good but grungy shape. I’m going to take in clear apart a degrease and reassemble. After careful examination and consultations I’m afraid this one is going under the saw. These were good guns made by High Standard. Nobody wants a poly, everybody wants a sawed off Crowd Pleaser. Seeing that it has a rib ,














it with get cut on plus side of nearest post. Will put a big bead on it or maybe rifle sights. Will be a couple days in the making. These were always sought for building slug guns because of solid frame.


----------



## loweman165

Pops bought one new in the 60's and hundreds of rabbits, squirrels and a couple deer later it's still being used. All original and well worn. I will say as a kid you knew you carried it all day.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Pops bought one new in the 60's and hundreds of rabbits, squirrels and a couple deer later it's still being used. All original and well worn. I will say as a kid you knew you carried it all day.


I just got it gutted. Allen Screw I’ll magazine cap was froze. The barrel and receiver themselves weigh 
4.5 Ibs. That’s no other parts. Barrel is going to be 19”. That should knock near a pound off. One gun is M20, the one I’m working on is M21. Just enough different to be PIA. I shot my first legal Ohio deer with one of these that I cut down and refinished in shop class. This was before everybody had factory slug guns. Flatten radius on front sight of a Savage 340 rifle and it’s perfect fit to rib. Back was a old Redfield receiver sight for a BA that I milled radius off. I may drill mag cap and make 2 shot extension.
Got wood in stripper as we speak.


----------



## loweman165

Oh I almost forgot, had a very old red dot on it when he used it as a slug gun. It's like this one. A mirror keeps popping out of the back making it useless but it doesn't see the deer woods anymore.


----------



## Drm50

Those were junk, I got sucked in buying one when they came out. They work with the bird poop on windshield method. I can tell you where 2 of them are in bottom of a hollow.


----------



## Popspastime

A Canoe paddle..


----------

